# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  أسرار الصلاة

## الطيب تمبول

*أسرار الصلاة

والصلاة مفتاح القلوب فيها تنكشف أسرار الكلمات فهذا حق القراءة وهو حق الأذكار والتسبيحات أيضاً‏.‏

ثم يراعي الهيبة في القراءة فيرتل ولا يسرد فإن ذلك أيسر للتأمل‏.‏

ويفرق بين نغماته في آية الرحمة والعذاب والوعد والوعيد والتحميد والتعظيم والتمجيد‏.‏

كان النخعي إذا مر بمثل قوله عز وجل ‏"‏ ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله ‏"‏ يخفض صوته كالمستحي عن أن يذكره بكل شيء لا يليق به‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وروي أنه يقال لقارىء القرآن ‏"‏ اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا ‏"‏ وأما دوام القيام فإنه تنبيه على إقامة القلب مع الله عز وجل على نعت واحد من الحضور قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ إن الله عز وجل مقبل على المصلي ما لم يلتفت ‏"‏ وكما تجب حراسة الرأس والعين عن الالتفات إلى الجهات فكذلك تجب حراسة السر عن الالتفات إلى غير الصلاة‏.‏

فإذا التفت إلى غيره فذكره باطلاع الله عليه وبقبح التهاون بالمناجي عند غفلة المناجي ليعود إليه‏.‏

وألزم لخشوع القلب فإن الخلاص عن الالتفات باطناً وظاهراً ثمرة الخشوع‏.‏

ومهما خشع الباطن خشع الظاهر قال صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد رأى رجلاً مصلياً يعبث بلحيته ‏"‏ أما هذا لو خشع قلبه لخشعت جوارحه ‏"‏ فإن الرعية بحكم الراعي‏.‏

ولهذا ورد في الدعاء ‏"‏ اللهم أصلح الراعي والرعية ‏"‏ وهو القلب والجوارح‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وكان الصديق رضي الله عنه في صلاته كأنه وتد‏.‏

وابن الزبير رضي الله عنه كأنه عود‏.‏

وبعضهم كان يسكن في ركوعه بحيث تقع العصافير

عليه كأنه جماد وكل ذلك يقتضيه الطبع بين يدي من يعظم من أبناء الدنيا فكيف لا يتقاضاه بين يدي ملك الملوك عند من يعرف ملك الملوك وكل من يطمئن بين يدي غير الله عز وجل خاشعاً وتضطرب أطرافه بين يدي الله عابثاً فذلك لقصور معرفته عن جلال الله عز وجل وعن إطلاعه على سره وضميره‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وقال عكرمة في قوله عز وجل ‏"‏ الذي يراك حين تقوم وتقلبك في الساجدين ‏"‏ قال‏:‏ قيامه وركوعه وسجوده وجلوسه‏.‏

وأما الركوع والسجود فينبغي أن تجدد عندهما ذكر كبرياء الله سبحانه وترفع يديك مستجيراً بعفو الله عز وجل من عقابه بتجديد نية ومتبعاً سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏

ثم تستأنف له ذلاً وتواضعاً بركوعك وتجتهد في ترقيق قلبك وتجديد خشوعك وتستشعر ذلك وعز مولاك واتضاعك وعلو ربك‏.‏

وتستعين على تقرير ذلك في قلبك بلسانك فتسبح ربك وتشهد له بالعظمة وأنه أعظم من كل عظيم وتكرر ذلك على قلبك لتؤكده بالتكرار‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثم تردف ذلك الشكر المتقاضي للمزيد فتقول ‏"‏ ربنا لك الحمد ‏"‏ وتكثر الحمد بقولك ‏"‏ ملء السموات وملء الأرض ‏"‏ ثم تهوي إلى السجود وهو أعلى درجات الاستكانة فتمكن أعز أعضائك وهو الوجه من أذل الأشياء وهو التراب‏.‏

وإن أمكنك أنلا تجعل بينهما حائلاً فتسجد على الأرض فافعل فإنه أجلب للخشوع وأدل على الذل‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وإذا وضعت نفسك موضع الذل فاعلم أنك وضعتها موضعها ورددت الفرع إلى أصله فإنك من التراب خلقت وإليه تعود فعند هذا جدد على قلبك عظمة الله وقل ‏"‏ سبحان ربي الأعلى ‏"‏ وأكده بالتكرار فإن الكرة الواحدة ضعيفة الأثر فإذا رق قلبك وظهر ذلك فلتصدق رجاءك في رحمة الله فإن رحمته تتسارع إلى الضعف والذل لا إلى التكبر والبطر فارفع رأسك مكبراً وسائلاً حاجتك وقائلاً ‏"‏ رب اغفر وارحم وتجاوز عما تعلم ‏"‏ أو ما أردت من الدعاء‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثم أكد التواضع بالتكرار فعد إلى السجود ثانياً كذلك‏.‏

وأما التشهد فإذا جلست له فاجلس متأدباً وصرح بأن جميع ما تدلي به من الصلوات والطيبات أي من الأخلاق الطاهرة لله‏.‏

وكذلك الملك لله وهو معنى ‏"‏ التحيات ‏"‏ وأحضر في قلبك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وشخصه الكريم وقل ‏"‏ سلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته ‏"‏ وليصدق أملك في أنه يبلغه ويرد عليك ما هو أوفى منه‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثم تسلم على نفسك وعلى جميع عباد الله الصالحين‏.‏

ثم تأمل أن يرد الله سبحانه عليك

سلاماً وافياً بعدد عباده الصالحين‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثم تشهد له تعالى بالوحدانية ولمحمد نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرسالة مجدداً عهد الله سبحانه بإعادة كلمتي الشهادة ومستأنفاً للتحصن بها‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثم ادع في آخر صلاتك بالدعاء المأثور مع التواضع والخشوع والضراعة والابتهال وصدق الرجاء بالإجابة‏.‏

وأشرك في دعائك أبويك وسائر المؤمنين‏.‏

واقصد عند التسليم السلام على الملائكة والحاضرين وانو ختم الصلاة به‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*واستشعر شكر الله سبحانه على توفيقه لإتمام هذه الطاعة‏.‏

وتوهم أنك مودع لصلاتك هذه وأنك ربما لا تعيش لمثلها‏.‏

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم للذي أوصاه ‏"‏ صل صلاة مودع ‏"‏ ثم أشعر قلبك الوجل والحياء من التقصير في الصلاة وخف أن لا تقبل صلاتك وأن تكون ممقوتاً بذنب ظاهر أو باطن فترد صلاتك في وجهك وترجو مع ذلك أن يقبلها بكرمه وفضله‏.‏

كان يحيى بن وثاب إذا صلى مكث ما شاء الله تعرف عليه كآبة الصلاة‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وكان إبراهيم يمكث بعد الصلاة ساعة كأنه مريض‏.‏

فهذا تفصيل صلاة الخاشعين الذين هم في صلاتهم خاشعون‏.‏

والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون‏.‏

والذين هم على صلاتهم دائمون‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*والذين هم يناجون الله على قدر استطاعتهم في العبودية فليعرض الإنسان نفسه على هذه الصلاة فبالقدر الذي يسر له منه ينبغي أن يفرح وعلى ما يفوته ينبغي أن يتحسر وفي مداراة ذلك ينبغي أن يجتهد‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وأما صلاة الغافلين فهي محظرة إلا أن يتغمده الله برحمته والرحمة واسعة والكرم فائض فنسأل الله أن يتغمدنا برحمته ويغمرنا بمغفرته إذ لا وسيلة لنا إلا الاعتراف بالعجز عن القيام بطاعته‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*واعلم ان تخليص الصلاة عن الآفات وإخلاصها لوجه الله عز وجل وأداءها بالشروط الباطنة التي ذكرناها من الخشوع والتعظيم والحياء سبب لحصول أنوار في القلب تكون تلك الأنوار مفاتيح علوم المكاشفة‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*فأولياء الله المكاشفون بملكوت السموات والأرض وأسرار الربوبية إنما يكاشفون في الصلاة لاسيما في السجود إذ يتقرب العبد من ربه عز وجل بالسجود‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ولذلك قال تعالى ‏"‏ واسجد واقترب ‏"‏ وإنما تكون مكاشفة كل مصل على قدر صفائه عن كدورات الدنيا ويختلف ذلك بالقوة والضعف والقلة والكثرة وبالجلاء والخفاء حتى ينكشف لبعضهم الشيء بعينه وينكشف لبعضهم الشيء بمثاله كما كشف لبعضهم الدنيا في

صورة جيفة والشيطان في صورة كلب جاثم عليها يدعو إليها‏.‏

ويختلف أيضاً بما فيه المكاشفة فبعضهم ينكشف له من صفات الله تعالى وجلاله ولبعضهم من أفعاله ولبعضهم من دقائق علوم المعاملة‏.‏

ويكون لتعين تلك المعاني في كل وقت أسباب خفية لا تحصى وأشدها مناسبة الهمة فإنها إذا كانت مصروفة إلى شيء معين كان ذلك أولى بالانكشاف ولما كانت هذه الأمور لا تتراءى إلا في المرائي الصقيلة وكانت المرآة صدئة فاحتجبت عنها الهداية لا لبخل من جهة المنعم بالهداية بل لخبث متراكم الصدإ على مصب الهداية تسارعت الألسنة إلى إنكار مثل ذلك إذ الطبع مجبول على إنكار غير الحاضر ولو كان للجنين عقل لأنكر إمكان وجود الإنسان في متسع الهواء ولو كان للطفل تمييز ما ربما أنكر ما يزعم العقلاء إدراكه من ملكوت السموات والأرض وهكذا الإنسان في كل طور يكاد ينكر ما بعده‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ومن أنكر طور الولاية لزمه أن ينكر طور النبوة وقد خلق الخلق أطواراً فلا ينبغي أن ينكر كل واحد ما وراء درجته نعم لما طلبوا هذا من المجادلة والمباحثة المشوشة ولم يطلبوها من تصفية القلوب عما سوى الله عز وجل فقدوه فأنكروه‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ومن لم يكن من أهل المكاشفة فلا أقل من أن يؤمن بالغيب ويصدق به إلى أن يشاهد بالتجربة ففي الخبر ‏"‏ إن العبد إذا قام في الصلاة رفع الله سبحانه الحجاب بينه وبين عبده وواجهه بوجهه وقامت الملائكة من لدن منكبيه إلى الهواء بصلاته ويؤمنون على دعائه - وإن المصلي لينثر عليه البر من عنان السماء إلى مفرق رأسه وينادي مناد‏:‏ لو علم هذا المناجي ما التفت‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وإن أبواب السماء تفتح للمصلين‏.‏

وإن الله عز وجل يباهي ملائكته بعبده المصلي ‏"‏ ففتح أبواب السماء ومواجهة الله تعالى إياه بوجهه كناية عن الكشف الذي ذكرناه‏.‏

وفي التوراة مكتوب‏:‏ يا ابن آدم لا تعجز أن تقوم بين يدي مصلياً باكياً فأنا الله الذي اقتربت من قلبك وبالغيب رأيت نوري قال‏:‏ فكنا نرى أن تلك الرقة والبكاء والفتوح الذي يجده المصلي في قلبه من دنو الرب سبحانه من القلب‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وإن أبواب السماء تفتح للمصلين‏.‏

وإن الله عز وجل يباهي ملائكته بعبده المصلي ‏"‏ ففتح أبواب السماء ومواجهة الله تعالى إياه بوجهه كناية عن الكشف الذي ذكرناه‏.‏

وفي التوراة مكتوب‏:‏ يا ابن آدم لا تعجز أن تقوم بين يدي مصلياً باكياً فأنا الله الذي اقتربت من قلبك وبالغيب رأيت نوري قال‏:‏ فكنا نرى أن تلك الرقة والبكاء والفتوح الذي يجده المصلي في قلبه من دنو الرب سبحانه من القلب‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وإذا لم يكن هذا الدنو هو القرب بالمكان فلا معنى له إلا الدنو بالهداية والرحمة وكشف الحجاب‏.‏

ويقال إن العبد إذا صلى ركعتين عجب منه عشرة صفوف من الملائكة كل صف منهم عشرة آلاف وباهى الله به مائة ألف ملك‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وذلك أن العبد قد جمع في الصلاة بين القيام والقعود والركوع والسجود وقد فرق الله ذلك على أربعين ألف ملك فالقائمون لا يركعون إلى يوم القيامة والساجدون لا يرفعون إلى يوم القيامة وهكذا الراكعون والقاعدون فإن ما رزق تعالى الملائكة من القرب والرتبة لازم مستمر على حال واحد لا يزيد ولا ينقص لذلك أخبر الله عنهم أنهم قالوا ‏"‏ وما منا إلا له مقام معلوم ‏"‏ وفارق الإنسان الملائكة في الترقي من درجة إلى درجة فإنه لا يزال يتقرب إلى الله تعالى فيستفيد مزيد قربه وباب المزيد مسدود على الملائكة عليهم السلام وليس لكل واحد إلا رتبته التي هي وقف عليه‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وعبادته التي هو مشغول بها لا ينتقل إلى غيرها ولا يفتر عنها ‏"‏ لا يستكبرون عن عبادته ولا يستحسرون يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون ‏"‏ ومفتاح مزيد الدرجات هي الصلوات‏.‏

قال الله عز وجل ‏"‏ قد أفلح المؤمنون الذين هم في صلاتهم خاشعون ‏"‏ فمدحهم بعد الإيمان بصلاة مخصوصة وهي المقرونة بالخشوع‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثم ختم أوصاف المفليحن بالصلاة أيضاً فقال تعالى ‏"‏ والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون ‏"‏ ثم قال تعالى في ثمرة تلك الصفات ‏"‏ أولئك هم الوارثون الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون ‏"‏ فوصفهم بالفلاح أولاً وبوراثة الفردوس آخراً وما عندي أن هذرمة اللسان مع غفلة القلب تنتهي إلى هذا الحد ولذلك قال الله عز وجل في أضدادهم ‏"‏ ما سلككم في سقر قالوا لم نك من المصلين ‏"‏ فالمصلون هم ورثة الفردوس وهم المشاهدون لنور الله تعالى والمتمتعون بقربه ودنوه من قلوبهم‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*نسأل الله أن يجعلنا منهم وأن يعيذنا من عقوبة من تزينت أقواله وقبحت أفعاله إنه الكريم المنان القديم الإحسان وصلى الله على كل عبد مصطفى‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*حكايات وأخبار في صلاة الخاشعين رضي الله عنهم

اعلم أن الخشوع ثمرة الإيمان ونتيجة اليقين الحاصل بجلال الله عز وجل ومن رزق ذلك فإنه يكون خاشعاً في الصلاة وفي غير الصلاة بل في خلوته وفي بيت المال عند الحاجة فإن موجب الخشوع معرفة اطلاع الله تعالى على العبد ومعرفة جلاله ومعرفة تقصير العبد‏.‏

فمن هذه المعارف يتولد الخشوع وليست مختصة بالصلاة

ولذلك روى عن بعضهم أنه لم يرفع رأسه إلى السماء أربعين سنة حياء من الله سبحانه وخشوعاً له ‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وكان الربيع بن خيثم من شدة غضه لبصره وإطراقه يظن بعض الناس أنه أعمى وكان يختلف إلى منزل ابن مسعود عشرين سنة فإذا رأته جاريته قالت لابن مسعود‏:‏ صديقك الأعمى قد جاء فكان يضحك ابن مسعود من قولها وكان إذا دق الباب تخرج الجارية إليه فتراه مطرقاً غاضاً بصره وكان ابن مسعود إذا نظر إليه يقول ‏"‏ وبشر المخبتين أما والله لو رآك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لفرح بك - وفي لفظ آخر‏:‏ لأحبك وفي لفظ آخر‏:‏ لضحك - ومشى ذات يوم مع ابن مسعود في الحدادين فلما نظر إلى الأكوار تنفخ وغلى النار تلتهب صعق وسقط مغشياً عليه إلى مثل الساعة التي صعق فيها ففاتته خمس صلوات وابن مسعود عند رأسه يقول‏:‏ هذا والله هو الخوف‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وكان الربيع يقول ما دخلت في صلاة قط فأهمني فيها إلا ما أقول وما يقال لي وكان عامر بن عبد الله من خاشعي المصلين وكان إذ صلى ربما ضربت ابنته بالدف وتحدث النساء بما يردن في البيت ولم يكن يسمع ذلك ولا يعقله وقيل له ذات يوم هل تحدثك نفسك في الصلاة بشيء قال‏:‏ نعم بوقوفي بين يدي الله عز وجل ومنصرفي إحدى الدارين قيل‏:‏ فهل تجد شيئاً مما نجد من أمور الدنيا فقال‏:‏ لأن تختلف الأسنة في أحب إلي من أن أجد في صلاتي ما تجدون وكان يقول‏:‏ لو كشف الغطاء ما ازددت يقيناً‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وقد كان مسلم بن يسار منهم وقد نقلنا أنه لم يشعر بسقوط اسطوانة في المسجد وهو في الصلاة‏.‏

وتأكل طرف من أطراف بعضهم واحتيج فيه إلى القطع فلم يمكن منه فقيل‏:‏ إنه في الصلاة لا يحس بما يجري عليه فقطع وهو في الصلاة‏.‏

وقال بعضهم‏:‏ الصلاة من الآخرة فإذا دخلت فيها خرجت من الدنيا وقيل لآخر‏:‏ هل تحدث نفسك بشيء من الدنيا في الصلاة فقال‏:‏ لا في الصلاة ولا في غيرها‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وسئل بعضهم هل تذكر في الصلاة شيئاً فقال‏:‏ وهل شيء أحب إلي من الصلاة فأذكره فيها وكان أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه يقول‏:‏ من فقه الرجل أن يبدأ بحاجته قبل دخوله في الصلاة ليدخل في الصلاة وقلبه فارغ‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وكان بعضهم يخفف الصلاة خيفة الوسواس وروي أن عمار بن ياسر صلى صلاة فأخفها فقيل له‏:‏ خففت يا أبا اليقظان فقال‏:‏ هل رأيتموني نقصت من حدودها شيئاً قالوا‏:‏ لا‏:‏ قال‏:‏ إني بادرت سهو الشيطان إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ‏"‏ إن العبد ليصلي الصلاة لا يكتب له نصفها ولا ثلثها ولا ربعها ولا خمسها ولا سدسها ولا عشرها ‏"‏ وكان يقول ‏"‏ إنما يكتب للعبد من صلاته ما عقل منها ‏"‏ ويقال إن طلحة والزبير وطائفة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا أخف الناس صلاة وقالوا نبادر بها وسوسة الشيطان‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وروي أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال على المنبر‏:‏ إن الرجل ليشيب عارضاه في الإسلام وما أكمل لله تعالى صلاة قيل‏:‏ وكيف ذلك قال‏:‏ لا يتم خشوعها وتواضعها وإقباله على الله عز وجل فيها‏:‏ وسئل أبو العالية عن قوله تعالى ‏"‏ الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون ‏"‏ قال هو الذي يسهو في صلاته فلا يدري على كم ينصرف أعلى شفع أم على وتر وقال الحسن‏:‏ هو الذي يسهو عن وقت الصلاة حتى تخرج وقال بعضهم‏:‏ هو الذي إن صلاها في أول الوقت لم يفرح وإن أخرها عن الوقت لم يحزن فلا يرى تعجيلها خيراً ولا تأخيرها إثماً واعلم أن الصلاة قد يحسب بعضها ويكتب بعضها دون بعض كما دلت الأخبار عليه وإن كان الفقيه يقول‏:‏ إن الصلاة في الصحة لا تتجزأ ولكن ذلك له معنى آخر ذكرناه وهذا المعنى دلت عليه الأحاديث إذ ورد جبر نقصان الفرائض بالنوافل وفي الخبر ‏"‏ قال عيسى عليه السلام‏:‏ يقول الله تعالى بالفرائض نجا مني عبدي وبالنوافل تقرب إلى عبدي ‏"‏ وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ قال الله تعالى لا ينجو مني عبدي إلا بأداء ما افترضته عليه ‏"‏ وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى صلاة فترك من قراءتها آية فلما انفتل قال ماذا قرأت فسكت القوم فسأل أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه فقال‏:‏ قرأت سورة كذا وتركت آية كذا فما ندري أنسخت أم رفعت فقال‏:‏ أنت لها يا أبي ثم أقبل على الآخرين فقال‏:‏ ما بال أقوام يحضرون صلاتهم ويتمون صفوفهم ونبيهم بين أيديهم لا يدرون ما يتلو عليهم من كتاب ربهم ألا إن بني إسرائيل كذا فعلوا فأوحى الله عز وجل إلى نبيهم أن قل لقومك تحضروني أبدانكم وتعطوني ألسنتكم وتغيبون عني بقلوبكم باطل ما تذهبون إليه ‏"‏ وهذا يدل على أن استماع ما يقرأ الإمام وفهمه بدل عن قراءة السورة بنفسه‏:‏ وقال بعضهم إن الرجل يسجد السجدة عنده أنه تقرب بها إلى الله عز وجل ولو قسمت ذنوبه في سجدته على أهل مدينته لهلكوا‏:‏ قيل وكيف يكون ذلك قال‏.‏

يكون ساجداً عند الله وقلبه مصغ إلى هوى ومشاهد لباطل قد استولى عليه‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*فهذه صفة الخاشعين‏.‏

فدلت هذه الحكايات والأخبار مع ما سبق على أن الأصل في الصلاة الخشوع وحضور القلب وأن مجرد الحركات مع الغفلة قليل الجدوى في المعاد والله أعلم‏.‏

نسأل الله حسن التوفيق الباب الرابع في الإمامة والقدوة وعلى الإمام وظائف قبل الصلاة وفي القراءة وفي أركان الصلاة وبعد السلام أما الوظائف التي هي قبل الصلاة فستة أولها أن لا يتقدم للإمامة على قوم يكرهونه فإن اختلفوا كان النظر إلى الأكثرين فإن كان الأقلون هم أهل الخير والدين فالنظر إليهم أولى وفي الحديث ‏"‏ ثلاثة لا تجاوز صلاتهم رءوسهم‏:‏ العبد الآبق وامرأة زوجها ساخط عليها وإمام أم قوماً وهم له كارهون ‏"‏ وكما ينهى عن تقدمه مع كراهيتهم فكذلك ينهى عن التقدمة إن كان وراءه من هو أفقه منه إلا إذا امتنع من هو أولى منه فله التقدم فإن لم يكن شيء من ذلك فليتقدم مهما قدم وعرف من نفسه القيام بشروط الإمامة‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ويكره عند ذلك المدافعة فقد قيل إن قوماً تدافعوا الإمامة بعد إقامة الصلاة فخسف بهم‏.‏

وما روى من مدافعة الإمامة بين الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فسببه إيثارهم من رأوه أنه أولى بذلك أو أخوفهم على أنفسهم السهو وخطر ضمان صلاتهم فإن الأئمة ضمناء وكأن من لم يتعود ذلك ربما يشتغل قلبه ويتشوش عليه الإخلاص في صلاته حياء من المقتدين لاسيما في جهره بالقراءة فكان لاحتراز من احترز أسباب من هذا الجنس‏.‏

الثانية إذا خير المرء بين الأذان والإمامة فينبغي أن يختار الإمامة فإن لكل واحد منهما فضلاً ولكن الجمع مكروه بل ينبغي أن يكون الإمام غير المؤذن وإذا تعذر الجمع فالإمامة أولى‏.‏

وقال قائلون‏:‏ الأذان أولى لما نقلناه من فضيلة الأذان ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ الإمام ضامن والمؤذن مؤتمن ‏"‏ فقالوا فيها خطر الضمان‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ الإمام أمين فإذا ركع فاركعوا وإذا سجد فاسجدوا ‏"‏ وفي الحديث ‏"‏ فإن أتم فله ولهم وإن نقص فعليه لا عليهم ‏"‏ ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ‏"‏ اللهم أرشد الأئمة واغفر للمؤذنين ‏"‏ والمغفرة أولى

بالطلب فإن الرشد يراد للمغفرة وفي الخبر ‏"‏ من أم في مسجد سبع سنين وجبت له الجنة بلا حساب ومن أذن أربعين عاماً دخل الجنة بغير حساب ‏"‏ ولذلك نقل عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أنهم كانوا يتدافعون الإمامة‏:‏ والصحيح أن الإمامة أفضل إذ واظب عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما والأئمة بعدهم‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*نعم فيها خطر الضمان والفضيلة مع الخطر كما أن رتبة الإمارة أفضل لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ ليوم من سلطان عادل أفضل من عبادة سبعين سنة ‏"‏ ولكن فيها خطر ولذلك وجب تقديم الأفضل والأفقه فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ أئمتكم شفعاؤكم - أو قال وفدكم إلى الله - فإن أردتم أن تزكوا

صلاتكم فقدموا خياركم ‏"‏ وقال بعض السلف‏.‏

ليس بعد الأنبياء أفضل من العلماء ولا بعد العلماء أفضل من الأئمة المصلين لأن هؤلاء قاموا بين يدي الله عز وجل وبين خلقه هذا بالنبوة وهذا بالعلم وهذا بعماد الدين وهو الصلاة‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وبهذه الحجة احتج الصحابة في تقديم أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وعنهم للخلافة إذ قالوا نظرنا فإذا الصلاة عماد الدين فاخترنا لدنيانا من رضيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لديننا وما قدموا بلالاً احتجاجاً بأنه رضيه للأذان وما روي ‏"‏ أنه قال له رجل‏:‏ يا رسول الله دلني على عمل أدخل به الجنة قال‏:‏ كن مؤذناً قال لا أستطيع قال‏:‏ كن إماماً قال‏:‏ لا أستطيع فقال‏:‏ صل بإزاء الإمام ‏"‏ فلعله ظن أنه لا يرضى بإمامته إذ الأذان إليه والإمامة إلى الجماعة وتقديمهم له‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*ثم بعد ذلك توهم أنه ربما يقدر عليها الثالثة أن يراعي الإمام أوقات الصلوات فيصلي في أوائلها ليدرك رضوان الله سبحانه ففضل أول الوقت على آخره كفضل الآخرة على الدنيا هكذا روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي الحديث ‏"‏ إن العبد ليصلي الصلاة في آخر وقتها ولم تفته ولما فاته من أول وقتها خير لهمن الدنيا وما فيها ‏"‏ ولا ينبغي أن يؤخر الصلاة لانتظار كثرة الجماعة بل عليهم المبادرة لحيازة فضيلة أول الوقت فهي أفضل من كثرة الجماعة ومن تطويل السورة‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وقد قيل كانوا إذا حضر اثنان في الجماعة لم ينتظروا الثالث وإذا حضر أربعة في الجنازة لم ينتظروا الخامس ‏"‏ وقد تأخر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صلاة الفجر وكانوا في سفر وإنما تأخر للطهارة فلم ينتظر وقدم عبد الرحمن بن عوف فصلى بهم حتى فاتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعة فقام يقضيها‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*قال‏:‏ فأشفقنا من ذلك فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ قد أحسنتم هكذا فافعلوا ‏"‏ وقد تأخر في صلاة الظهر فقدموا أبا بكر رضي الله عنه حتى جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في الصلاة فقام إلى جانبه ‏"‏ وليس على الإمام انتظار المؤذن وإنما على المؤذن انتظار الإمام للإقامة فإذا حضر فلا ينتظر غيره الرابعة أن يؤم مخلصاً لله عز وجل ومؤدياً أمانة الله تعالى في طهارته وجميع شروط صلاته‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*أما الإخلاص فبأن لا يأخذ عليها أجرة فقد أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عثمان بن أبي العاص الثقفي وقال ‏"‏ اتخذ مؤذناً لا يأخذ على الأذان أجراً ‏"‏ فالأذان طريق إلى الصلاة فهي أولى بأن لا يؤخذ عليها أجر فإن أخذ رزقاً من مسجد قد وقف على من يقوم بإمامته أو من السلطان أو آحاد الناس فلا يحكم بتحريمه ولكنه مكروه‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*والكراهية في الفرائض أشد منها في التراويح ‏"‏ وتكون في أجرة له على مداومته على حضور الموضع ومراقبة مصالح المسجد في إقامة الجماعة لا على نفس الصلاة‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وأما الأمانة فهي الطهارة باطناً عن الفسق والكبائر والإصرار على الصغائر فالمترشح للإمامة ينبغي أن يحترز عن ذلك بجهده فإنه كالوفد والشفيع للقوم فينبغي أن يكون خير القوم وكذا الطهارة ظاهراً عن الحدث والخبث فإنه لا يطلع عليه سواه فإن تذكر في أثناء صلاته حدثاً أو خرج منه ريح فلا ينبغي أن يستحي بل يأخذ بيد من يقرب منه ويستخلفه ‏"‏ فقد ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجنابة في أثناء الصلاة فاستخلف واغتسل ثم رجع ودخل في الصلاة ‏"‏ وقال سفيان‏:‏ صل خلف كل بر وفاجر إلا مدمن خمر أو معلن بالفسوق أو عاق لوالديه أو صاحب بدعة أو عبد آبق الخامسة أن لا يكبر حتى تستوي الصفوف فليلتفت يميناً وشمالاً فإن رأى خللاً أمر بالتسوية‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*قيل كانوا يتحاذون بالمناكب ويتضامون بالكعاب‏.‏

ولا يكبر حتى يفرغ المؤذن من الإقامة‏.‏

والمؤذن يؤخر الإقامة عن الأذان بقدر استعداد الناس في الصلاة‏.‏

ففي الخبر ‏"‏ ليتمهل المؤذن بين الأذان والإقامة بقدر ما يفرغ الآكل من طعامه والمعتصر من اعتصاره ‏"‏ وذلك لأنه نهى عن مدافعة الأخبثين وأمر بتقديم العشاء على العشاء طلباً لفراغ القلب السادسة أن يرفع صوته

بتكبيرة الإحرام وسائر التكبيرات ولا يرفع المأموم صوته إلا بقدر ما يسمع نفسه‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وينوي الإمام لينال الفضل فإن لم ينو صحت صلاته وصلاة القوة إذا نووا الاقتداء‏.‏

ونالوا فضل القدوة وهو لا ينال فضل الإمامة وليؤخر المأموم تكبيره عن تكبيرة الإمام فيبتدىء بعد فراغه والله أعلم‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وأما وظائف القراءة فثلاثة أولها أن يسر بدعاء الاستفتاح والتعوذ كالمنفرد ويجهر بالفاتحة والسورة بعدها في جميع الصبح وأولي العشاء والمغرب وكذلك المنفرد‏.‏

ويجهر بقوله ‏"‏ آمين ‏"‏ في الصلاة الجهرية وكذا المأموم ويقرن المأمون تأمينه بتأمين الإمام معاً لا تعقيباً ويجهر ب ‏"‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ‏"‏ والأخبار فيه متعارضة واختيار الشافعي رضي الله عنه الجهر الثانية أن يكون للإمام في القيام ثلاث سكتات هكذا رواه سمرة بن جندب وعمران بن الحصين عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أولاهن‏:‏ إذا كبر وهي الطولى منهن مقدار ما يقرأ من خلفه فاتحة الكتاب وذلك وقت قراءته لدعاء الاستفتاح فإنه لم يسكت يفوتهم الاستماع فيكون عليه ما نقص من صلاتهم فإن لم يقرءوا الفاتحة في سكوته واشتغلوا بغيرها فذلك علية لا عليهم‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*السكنة الثالثة‏:‏ إذا فرغ من السورة قبل أن يركع وهي أخفها وذلك بقدر ما تنفصل القراءة عن التكبير فقد نهى عن الوصل فيه‏.‏

ولا يقرأ المأموم وراء الإمام إلا الفاتحة فإن لم يسكت الإمام قرأ فاتحة الكتاب معه والمقصر هو الإمام‏.‏

وإن لم يسمع المأموم في الجهرية لبعده أو كان في السرية فلابأس بقراءة السورة الوظيفة الثالثة أن يقرأ في الصبح سورتين من المثاني مادون المائة فإن الإطالة في قراءة الفجر والتغليس بها سنة ولا يضره الخروج منها مع الإسفار ولابأس بأن يقرأ في الثانية بأواخر السور نحو الثلاثين أو العشرين إلى أن يختمها لأن ذلك لا يتكرر على الأسماع كثيراً فيكون أبلغ في الوعظ وأدعى إلى التفكر وإنما كره بعض العلماء قراءة بعض أول السور وقطعها‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وقد روي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ بعض سورة يونس فلما انتهى إلى ذكر موسى وفرعون قطع فركع وروي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ في الفجر آية من البقرة وهي قوله ‏"‏ قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا ‏"‏ وفي الثانية ‏"‏ ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت ‏"‏ وسمع بلالاً يقرأ من ههنا وهنا فسأله عن ذلك فقال‏:‏ أخلط الطيب بالطيب فقال‏:‏ أحسنت ويقرأ في الظهر بطوال المفصل إلى ثلاثين آية وفي العصر بنصف ذلك وفي المغرب بأواخر المفصل‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*وآخر صلاة صلاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ المغرب قرأ فيها سورة المرسلات ما صلى بعدها حتى قبض‏.‏

وبالجملة التخفيف أولى لاسيما إذا كثير الجمع قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الرخصة ‏"‏ إذا صلى أحدكم بالناس فليخفف فإن فيهم الضعيف والكبير وذا الحاجة وإذا صلى لنفسه فليطول ما شاء ‏"‏ وقد كان معاذ بن جبل يصلي بقوم العشاء فقرأ البقرة فخرج رجل م الصلاة وأتم لنفسه فقالوا‏:‏ نافق الرجل فتشاكيا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فزجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معاذاً فقال ‏"‏ أفتان أنت يا معاذ اقرأ سورة سبح والسماء والطارق والشمس وضحاها ‏"‏ وأما وظائف الأركان فثلاثة أولها‏:‏ أن يخفف الركوع والسجود فلا يزيد في التسبيحات على ثلاث فقد روي عن أنس أنه قال ‏"‏ ما رأيت أخف صلاة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تمام ‏"‏ نعم روي أيضاً عن أنس بن مالك لما صلى خلف عمر بن عبد العزيز وكان أميراً بالمدينة قال ‏"‏ ما صليت وراء أحد أشبه صلاة بصلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من هذا الشاب قال‏:‏ وكنا نسبح وراءه عشراً عشراً ‏"‏ وروي مجملاً أنهم قالوا ‏"‏ كنا نسبح وراء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الركوع والسجود عشراً عشراً ‏"‏ وذلك حسن ولكن الثلاث إذا كثر الجمع أحسن‏.‏
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يجعلنا من مداوميها يارب
                        	*

----------

